# Lift Cylinder leaks...



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has every had any luck with the rebuild kits you can buy for the hydraulic cylinders... My lift cylinder leaks a few drops every time I raise and lower the plow so I would like to either get a new one or rebuild the one I have... If anyone has ever taken one apart and has any insight, it would be greatly appreciated!! THANKS!


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

what kind of plow?


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry must be a curtis.. not too familiar with the curtis plows but if the lift cylinder looks like say a meyer angle cylinder you can rebuild them very easily, just take the gland nut off and remove the shaft. buy a packing kit and remove the old packing. and replace the new packing the way that it is packaged.. then on the wiper seal remove the old one and alot of the times you have to heat up the new wiper seal to get it to set right.. when installing the packingyou might need to get a pipe to pack the packing kit down into the cylinder.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

THANKS..... I bought the rebuild kit last year for about 15 bucks... If it doesn't work out, I can get a brand new cylinder for $100...


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Are the lift cylinders not "rebuildable"?  I took mine off and unscrewed the top but the piston doesn't come all the way out. It gets to the maxed out point and then stops....Can anyone chime in here and help me out?


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

well, after I was bombarded with good information and replies to this ( sarcasm )... I just went out and bought one.... $97.... Worth the piece of mind. wesport


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

that sucks cause the packing was just probally stuck and the piston has a washer at the bottom that bottoms out on the packing so the ram wont come out . all you had to do is pull harder. wish i could help sooner


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

nbenallo33;640585 said:


> what kind of plow?


if you would state what plow you have i may have fixed it for free.


----------

